# Cross Posting...... 2 older Labs Hackettstown, NJ



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perhaps spread this around for some more coverage..[/FONT]
==========================================
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PLEASE CROSSPOST

Owner in Hackettstown NJ area is giving up two older labs. Sadly one is 13 years old. Please crosspost far and wide to see if anyone can take these two in together. Two pictures attached. If anyone can help, please contact K. Slagle at [email protected].


Sex – Female (Roxie)
Age - 13
Weight - Around 100
Breed - Yellow Lab
Spayed/Neutered - Yes
Up to Date on Shots - I believe So. If not, they will be.
Health Issues – Nothing that requires addressing. She has fatty tumors
Good with Kids – Great with kids. Currently have four crawling all over her.
Good with other Dogs – Yes. Always around other dogs.
Good with Cats – Don’t know
Good on a Leash - Yes
Good in the Car - Yes
Likes/Dislikes – Likes Everything

Sex – Male (Max)
Age - 10
Weight – Around 65
Breed – Black Lab & Other Mix
Spayed/Neutered - Yes
Up to Date on Shots - I believe so. If not, they will be.
Health Issues - No
Good with Kids – Same as Roxie
Good with other Dogs – Same as Roxie
Good with Cats – Don’t know
Good on a Leash – Not as good as Roxie
Good in the Car - Not really. He will bark the entire ride because he’s excited to go hiking.
Likes/Dislikes – Is picky with some food. Other than that, no issues. 

[/FONT]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I contacted K Slagle and provided her with Lab Rescue info for NJ.


----------



## KellyinCA (Mar 14, 2009)

So sad they look so sweet! I hope someone can help them stay together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Labrador Retriever Forum*

WLR

I just posted both of these Senior Labs on the
Labrador Retriever Forum.
Hope someone will notice them and try to help.

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/new-jersey-2-t7355721.html


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet dogs. Hopefully someone can help them.


----------

